# Fake Root Buttresses



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

If you want some realistic roots in your tank, I fully recommend these. I've seen them in person and I think they look great. I probably would have used one in my tank if I had seen them 6 months ago... well.. i suppose i could make _another_ tank... hmmm


















they're made by Top Fin for fish aquariums. You can find them at PetSmart.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Petco is starting to carry the same line of Products also.

I think they look to Shinny to be realistic looking.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I saw them, and I didn't think they looked too bad for the price. I'm sure they would need some modifications for epiphytes and moss to root to them, but it's no worse than having a background made out of foam, or a fiberglass tree stump in your tank.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

I bought some and like the idea and will be cutting them in half and using against the walls, and embedded in the foam. I think given the right light and eventual build up of crud they will moss or algae up nicely.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

They look real good. I think I will look into them for my new 55 galloner.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

I bought the biggest 1 today. It's a bit too orange but it's a great natural shape. I think I can fix the color w/silicone & some combination of moss/coco/bark. I like that it's mostly hollow-so I can hide water tubing in it. And it won't rot away. It's going in an 18x18x24 exo terra I'm building. Of course w/all the different great designs I've found here-It might be a while before I decide which way to go. :shock:


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I picked up the largest of the grey ones, it had a couple of roots broken off, so I got it for $10. Should look pretty good in an 18 high.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ya i keep meaning to try some of them, they look good for plastic.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I use them all the time. They really look very realistic, especially with some algae or moss growing on it.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeh, my eight year old son spied these about 3 weeks ago at our PetSmart. They are really neat.

If anyone uses these PLEASE post some pics of them. 

I was thinking it might be nice to add some silcone and coco beadding to them to get a more natural look.

Cool stuff! 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm assuming they are a resin casting without paint on them. If they are castings in color, then a light scuffing with steel wool (very fine if painted), a Scotch scuffy pad or even a 320 or 400, even 600 (if painted) grit sand paper would knock down the gloss. Be carefully not to cut through any coloring or paint. Use wet and dry paper and you have better control, less loading of paper if used wet and it will go faster. You just want to cut the gloss. The steel wool and pad is easier to get into tight nooks & crannies. This treatment, I would think would also speed up any moss or other growth looking for a foothold.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

You're right, they are cast resin-the color goes all the way through. They're really very matte. Only a few tiny spots that aren't. I'll try hitting them w/sandpaper. Thanks for that idea.
They need _something_. I'm just not sure what. I think that if they were dirty they'd look completely real.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

> They need something.


For one they are monochromatic. This doesn't give the look of age and weathering. The other maybe the texture. For casting purposes (tool life and cycle time) it is most likely the textures are very slight to none.

I have a stump that I'm thinking of generating a mold off of. If I were to think of selling anything with good detail (much like the Brent Brock stump) I think I would have trouble getting the price I would need. It would be much like selling a work of art at bargain basement prices. My resins are much more expensive and I just couldn't compete with offshore labor or corporate markeeting. If I were retired then I could possibly create a little niche as well as have the time.

In addition to the above many people in this hobbie really want to DIY. Thus they are looking to cut cost, yet be as creative as possible. This seems to bring into play brainstorming of many people helping as well as each can. It is all part of the exchange.

I did make a gargoyle spitting water down a real rock (brownstone) waterfalls in my 29 gallon grey frog tank. The waterfalls is also a chase (foursided box) containing the pump and hose and power cord. It is capped off with a boxed lid that is cover with rock and coco fiber. It was custom built so the cord sneaks out of the corner of the tank totally invisible to the eye. This tank is a sliding screen covered critter keeper. First tank I set up. Learned a lot from that.

Much of my interest in this vivarium craze is to monitor what many people do, the trend, and then see if somehow I can develop (or help) museum quality for DIY prices (maybe a little stretch here). The answer may be kits in varying degrees of finish. This could possibly catter to the DIY all the way up to the people that are all thumbs and would just rather buy a complete item.

It is something I think about. 

I also think we need to get away from aquariums and into real frog vivariums. The demensions and design of aquariums IMO are just wrong. I know that some are offering custom tanks and Exo-Terra has taken the first large (that I know of in this country) commercial step in this direction. It will be some time however before prices will be competitive (if ever) with fish aquariums. A good frog viv. is more complex, thus more costly, as well as we really like the inial cost of an aquarium. Not easy to get pass for many, esp. if one has lots or needs lots of tanks.

Is there a full moon tonight? I have been going on and on with every post! :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's a pic of the topfin roots in my exo terra. I'm thinking of using it as branches. If I don't start loving the cherry wood I've been baking :shock:


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Ive been quiet lately, so here are some pictures of my trees...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

I once saw a red ribbon leafed dragon tree. Don't remember the scientific name of the top of my head. The office in which it was in was going to throw it out. I managed to get a cutting. Anyway, it had a huge cool looking bark. It looked like Steven B's buttress. Except it was gnarled. 
I know its wayyyy too late, the tree is long gone, but do you guys think that would have been ok to put in a viv??? Or would it have rotted?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

StevenBonheim said:


> Ive been quiet lately, so here are some pictures of my trees...


*Those are very nice, Steven. Do you have any in vivs?*


----------

